# Trunk complex repair



## beck627 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi All~ Is the shoulder considered part of the trunk or the extremity? I was thinking trunk but my MD gave me a code for extremity so now I am second guessing my self. Thanks!


----------



## amolson1325 (Sep 12, 2008)

beck627 said:


> Hi All~ Is the shoulder considered part of the trunk or the extremity? I was thinking trunk but my MD gave me a code for extremity so now I am second guessing my self. Thanks!



It would be part of the extremity, if you look up arm in the med. dictionary it says from the shoulder to the hand.

Hope that helps!


----------

